# wildlife = άγρια ζωή, άγρια πανίδα και χλωρίδα



## nickel (Apr 20, 2008)

Για να παρακολουθούμε την εξέλιξη κάποιων όρων.

Στα αγγλικά:
Wildlife includes all non-domesticated plants, animals, and other organisms. [ Wikipedia ]

Παλιότερος ορισμός:
wild animals, birds, and other living things, sometimes including vegetation, living in a natural undomesticated state [Microsoft® Encarta®]

Αυτή η σελίδα μαρτυρεί τη σύγχυση που εξακολουθεί να επικρατεί.

Στο Answers.com έχουμε «άγρια φύση, *άγρια πανίδα και χλωρίδα*» και στη Magenta «άγρια πανίδα (και χλωρίδα), άγρια φύση».

Στα γαλλικά: la vie sauvage
Στα ισπανικά: vida salvaje

Και στα ελληνικά πλέον: *άγρια ζωή*.
Σύμβαση της Βέρνης για τη διατήρηση της άγριας ζωής
είδη άγριας ζωής

Από τη Σύμβαση στα αγγλικά:
Convention on the Conservation of European Wildlife and Natural Habitats
The convention sets out to:
* conserve *wild flora and fauna* and their natural habitats...


----------



## Elena (Apr 20, 2008)

Τα «*αγριοπανίδα*» και «*αγριοχλωρίδα*» κυκλοφορούν πάνω από δεκαετία:

http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=navclient&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1T4GGLJ_enGR210GR210&q=αγριοπανίδα

(Και βλέπω και καταχώριση σε δύο από τα λεξικά μου: wild fauna>αγριοπανίδα.)


Και επειδή βλέπω αρκετά «άγριο φυτό» (i.e. wild plant) να προσθέσουμε και το «αυτοφυές φυτό» -μια και έπιασες το «wild».


----------



## Porkcastle (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks, Nickel -και Elena! Καιρός ήταν να διευκρινιστεί...


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 6, 2010)

*wildlife = ;*

Διάβαζα σήμερα κάποια άρθρα στο Γεωτρόπιο και μεταξύ άλλων πέτυχα τον όρο "άγρια ζωή" ως απόδοση της αγγλικού wildlife. Ψάχνω στο διαδίκτυο και ω του θαύματος βρίσκω λήμμα άγρια ζωή στην ελληνική βικιπαίδεια, αλλά και στον Αρκτούρο. 536 αποτελέσματα στο Google.

Εκτός από την άγρια ζωή, άλλες αποδόσεις υπάρχουν; Για παράδειγμα, άγρια χλωρίδα και πανίδα; Μόνο εμένα η άγρια ζωή μού φαίνεται άγαρμπη μετάφραση;


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2010)

Η πανίδα σκέτο δε μας κάνει; Τα οικόσιτα ζώα δεν τα μετράνε συνήθως στην πανίδα μιας χώρας, οπότε δε χρειάζεται το "άγρια".


----------



## nickel (Feb 6, 2010)

Γι' αυτό είχα κάνει την ενημέρωση στο νήμα (όπου και σας μετέφερα). Για να μη σας έρθει ταμπλάς. :)


----------



## SBE (Feb 6, 2010)

Δεν τον γλυτώνουμε μάλλον, φταίει που κάνουμε άγρια ζωή, μας λες και ορολογίες...


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 6, 2010)

LOL. Πάλι καλά που το ξεκαθαρίσαμε. Τώρα πρέπει να πιάσουμε το wildlife films, το οποίο κάπου πήρε το μάτι μου ως "κινηματογραφικές ταινίες άγριας ζωής". Take a walk on the wild side...


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2010)

Πέρα από την άγρια φύση, ζωή, χλωρίδα και πανίδα, που τα 'χω συνηθίσει τώρα πια, εμένα με τρομάζουν τα άγρια στο πιάτο , όπως εδώ, π.χ.: _Καλαμαράκια με άγριο ρύζι._
Ευτυχώς που το συγκεκριμένο έχει ήμερα καλαμαράκια και όχι κράκεν ή γιγάντια καλαμάρια, γιατί άντε να ξεφύγω από το ρύζι, αλλά τα πελώρια πλοκάμια πώς να τα παλέψω; 






@Ambrose: http://www.lexilogia.gr/forum/showpost.php?p=50097&postcount=807 :)


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 6, 2010)

Μια και ο κύριος daeman με παρέπεμψε στο γνωστό τραγούδι με αφορμή την άγρια πλευρά και επειδή κάποια νήματά μας φαίνονται να πάσχουν από ADD και αναφέρθηκε και το κράκεν, εγώ παραπέμπω στο γνωστό σονέτο του Τέννυσον, The Kraken.


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2010)

Ευχαριστώ που μου το θύμισες, Αμβρόσιε. :)
Και ανταποδίδω με μια παραπομπή σε ένα άλλο σχετικό, αγαπημένο μου ανάγνωσμα: το _The Kraken Wakes_ του John Wyndham, ο οποίος ασχολήθηκε αρκετά με το θέμα του τέλους του κόσμου όπως τον ξέραμε.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 6, 2010)

ADD σίγουρα...Εκτός κι αν συνοδεύεται κι από υπερκινητικότητα, οπότε πάμε σε ADHD.


----------



## daeman (Feb 6, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> ADD σίγουρα...Εκτός κι αν συνοδεύεται κι από υπερκινητικότητα, οπότε πάμε σε ADHD.


 
Μπορείτε, σας παρακαλώ, να διευκρινίσετε τι ακριβώς υπονοείτε με το ADD και τι θέση ή σκοπιμότητα έχουν τέτοιου είδους "διαγνώσεις" στη συζήτησή μας, κύριε Ambrose;


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 6, 2010)

Το ADD πηγαίνει στο ότι πετάμε από το ένα θέμα στο άλλο. Και προφανώς κάνω χιούμορ. Δηλαδή, τι άλλη σκοπιμότητα θα μπορούσε να έχει;


----------



## Elsa (Feb 8, 2010)

Ακόμα πιο ζόρικο στην απόδοση, μου φαίνεται το _wilderness_, που όλο και συχνότερα το συναντάω σε κείμενα και ιστότοπους:
http://www.wildernessfoundation.org.uk/wilderness-action/wild-britain-2/


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2010)

Elsa said:


> Ακόμα πιο ζόρικο στην απόδοση, μου φαίνεται το _wilderness_, που όλο και συχνότερα το συναντάω σε κείμενα και ιστότοπους



Τι πρόβλημα δημιουργεί η απόδοση με την _άγρια φύση_ (που φιλοξενεί άγρια ζωή και άγρια πανίδα και χλωρίδα);

(Συζήτηση για το rainforest εδώ.)


----------



## Elsa (Feb 8, 2010)

Δηλαδή το θεωρείς συνώνυμο του wildlife και το αποδίδεις με τον ίδιο τρόπο, νομίζω όμως οτι υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ τους.
Κατά τη Βίκι, _It may also be defined as: "The most intact, undisturbed wild natural areas left on our planet—those last truly wild places that humans do not control and have not developed with roads, pipelines or other industrial infrastructure."_


----------



## Alexandra (Feb 8, 2010)

Συμφωνώ με την Έλσα, το wilderness αναφέρεται μόνο στο φυσικό περιβάλλον που είναι άθικτο από την επέμβαση του ανθρώπου, δεν είναι συνώνυμο με την άγρια φύση. Στη Magenta το αποδίδουν "αγριότοπος, ερημιά, έρημος".


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2010)

Δηλαδή πιστεύετε ότι είναι πιο κοντά στην _παρθένα φύση_;

(Υπάρχουν ευρήματα και με άγρια, παρθένα φύση, άρα δυσκολεύονται και άλλοι).



Elsa said:


> Δηλαδή το θεωρείς συνώνυμο του wildlife και το αποδίδεις με τον ίδιο τρόπο, νομίζω όμως οτι υπάρχει διαφορά μεταξύ τους.


Και όχι, δεν το θεωρώ συνώνυμο, το wildlife το αποδίδω ως _άγρια ζωή_.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 8, 2010)

Το _παρθένα_ έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί τόσο πολύ σε διαφημίσεις ξενώνων κ.λπ. που έχει χάσει το νόημα του, πάντως, είναι η _απάτητη_, εκεί που δεν έχει φτάσει η ανθρωπογενής επέμβαση και δραστηριότητα (δασικοί δρόμοι, καταφύγια, "ανάπτυξη", "αξιοποίηση" κ.α.) και η οποία δέχεται και τις περισσότερες πιέσεις από όλες αυτές τις δραστηριότητες.


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2010)

Με την ευκαιρία, οι πέντε στις έξι μεταφράσεις τού _The Call of the Wild_ του Τζακ Λόντον έχουν ελληνικό τίτλο _Το κάλεσμα της άγριας φύσης_.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 8, 2010)

Οπότε ποια είναι η διαφορά μεταξύ άγριας ζωής και άγριας πανίδας και χλωρίδας;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 8, 2010)

Νόμιζα ότι τα είχα σε ξεκάθαρα κουτάκια στο μυαλό μου:

wilderness = άγρια φύση
wildlife = άγρια ζωή
(wild) fauna = (άγρια) πανίδα
(wild) flora = (άγρια) χλωρίδα

αλλά τώρα μάλλον έχω μπερδευτεί...

Η _απάτητη_ φύση με παραπέμπει κυρίως σε ορεινά τοπία, η _απροσπέλαστη_ φύση σε πρωτόγονες ζούγκλες, η _αδάμαστη_ φύση σε ηφαίστεια και ιθαγενείς που συναντούσαν οι εξερευνητές (τρέχα γύρευε γιατί).


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2010)

Η άγρια ζωή περιλαμβάνει και την χλωρίδα ή μόνο την πανίδα; Ξέρω ότι τα φυτά είναι ζωντανά, αλλά δεν θα τα μέτραγα στο τι συναντάει κανείς στο δέλτα του Οκαβάνγκο.


----------



## SBE (Feb 8, 2010)

Εξερευνητές είπαμε;


----------



## Elsa (Feb 8, 2010)

> Εξερευνητές είπαμε;



Το wilderness δεν έχει τέτοιους, πάντως! Αυτοί είναι που το κάνουν να εξαφανίζεται...


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 8, 2010)

Πες τα συντρόφισσα!


----------



## nickel (Feb 8, 2010)

nickel said:


> Σύμβαση της Βέρνης για τη διατήρηση της άγριας ζωής
> 
> Από τη Σύμβαση στα αγγλικά:
> Convention on the Conservation of European Wildlife and Natural Habitats
> ...



Και με την ευκαιρία, ελπίζω να συμφωνείτε και με τη μετάφραση της ονομασίας της Σύμβασης, γιατί παίζουν όλοι οι πιθανοί και απίθανοι συνδυασμοί στο διαδίκτυο:
*Convention on the Conservation of European Wildlife and Natural Habitats
Σύμβαση για τη διατήρηση της άγριας ζωής και των φυσικών οικοτόπων της Ευρώπης*

Το *wildlife* αναφέρεται μόνο στον τίτλο. Στο κείμενο της Σύμβασης χρησιμοποιείται συνέχεια το *wild flora and fauna*.


----------



## Ambrose (Feb 9, 2010)

Γενικά αντιπαθώ τις μονοσήμαντες αντιστοιχίσεις, όπου 

wildlife=άγρια ζωή 
wild fauna=άγρια πανίδα
wild flora=άγρια χλωρίδα

Δεν γράφουμε λεξικό, αλλά προσαρμοζόμαστε αναλόγως. Επίσης, το wildlife είναι μία λέξη, ενώ η άγρια ζωή δύο. Και τέλος να επισημάνουμε ότι σε πάρα πολλές περιπτώσεις το wildlife χρησιμοποιείται για να υποδηλώσει τα άγρια ζώα _μόνο_.


----------



## nickel (Feb 9, 2010)

Ambrose said:


> Επίσης, το wildlife είναι μία λέξη, ενώ η άγρια ζωή δύο.


Δεν διαφωνούμε. Στο κείμενο μέσα κρίνονται όλα. Μόνο να κάνω μια γλωσσολογική παρατήρηση: *μία* λεξική μονάδα είναι και η «άγρια ζωή» και το «wildlife» (το οποίο μέχρι τη δεκαετία του 1960 γραφόταν με δύο λέξεις, wild life ή wild-life).


----------

